
The Eureka Hunt: Why do good ideas come to us when they do? - robg
http://web.mit.edu/ekmiller/Public/www/miller/News_Articles/Lehrer_Insight_New_Yorker.pdf
======
jonp
The part about thinking hard then stepping away from a problem before the
eureka moment reminds me of "A Technique for Producing Ideas".

[http://books.google.com/books?id=a8EqjMJXXEMC&dq=a%2Btec...](http://books.google.com/books?id=a8EqjMJXXEMC&dq=a%2Btechnique%2Bfor%2Bproducing%2Bideas)

------
taylan
Adding a pdf warning might be nice.

